# MLGamer: Components List Nearly COMPLETE!!!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Salutations one and all,

After months of deliberation, I have successfully narrowed my audio/video playing field down to the semi, semi, semi finalists. Realistically, I am providing my list with a certainty of approximately 93.5769%. 

Please review: Take a look at my components and comment on what you like and what you think needs more work.

What Is Missing?: Did I forget a piece? Is there something optional that may further enhance my listening/viewing experience?

Thanks for everyone's help on this 10 month dance. I really appreciate it!

~Matthew


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good. 
URC X-7/MX-780 is a wonderful remote and the MRF-260 is a good choice for RF base station. 

With respect to the projector mounting: 
Look into running a power line from the equipment stack to the projector. That is Romex line running between the projector's location and the equipment stacks. You'll make the outlet at the projector female (standard) and other end at the stack will terminate male (3 prong). This will let you put the projector on the same power center and you can look into getting battery backup for the projector. Also run an Ethernet cable along with your HDMI to the projector. You'll be able to convert it into an IR flasher so you won't have to point at the projector. 

Speakers: 
Love some Logan speakers! Hit their site the new balance force subs support PBK (perfect bass kit) their proprietary bass management system. Still in the same price point as the depth-i.

Is there a reason you've chosen in-wall as opposed to in-ceiling speakers for your surrounds?


----------

